# Revolutionary Flax Paper Wick



## CMMACKEM (11/7/17)

Interesting videos.


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/7/17)

I see it is available in a cottonish form.


----------



## Vivita (18/7/17)

Very Interesting. But so far too little information.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/7/17)

Very interesting indeed. But would like to see some tests done if this flax paper releases any chemicals when vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

